# The Quota gator drawing messes up



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

I think the gator tag drawing has messed up again. 
 My daughter got picked in one email and then rejected in
    the next email.
   I'm sure they well get it fixed fast. May have to run it 
  again.  
    This happen to anyone else?


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 1, 2015)

Happened to me.I was selected for zone 1 in the first email and not selected in the second email, 15 minutes later.
I don't know what to do now.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

They may just reset the system, and go again.  I never got a email
 ether way.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 1, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Happened to me.I was selected for zone 1 in the first email and not selected in the second email, 15 minutes later.
> I don't know what to do now.



I got both emails also.

One thing is for sure though, only the ones who eventually get drawn will receive a physical gator tag in the mail so no matter what emails we all get, the ones with the tags get to hunt.

Not the first time the quota draw system has messed up and I'm sure it won't be the last.  They'll get it fixed within a few days most likely.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*We should*



cowhornedspike said:


> I got both emails also.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, only the ones who eventually get drawn will receive a physical gator tag in the mail so no matter what emails we all get, the ones with the tags get to hunt.
> 
> Not the first time the quota draw system has messed up and I'm sure it won't be the last.  They'll get it fixed within a few days most likely.



We should get some instruction on what they plan to do 
 asap.  I never got a email, one way or the other.
 So maybe they figured out it was not right and stopped it.
 How many on the forum got emails?


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Aug 1, 2015)

I got an email saying I wasn't drawn then a minute later I got one saying I was. Not sure what to do.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Hang in there*



Coastalbowhunter1986 said:


> I got an email saying I wasn't drawn then a minute later I got one saying I was. Not sure what to do.



 Hang in there, let them sort it out. I know they are
 working on it as we speak.

   I know the guy.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't wager any points but haven't received an email either way.


----------



## hunter dan (Aug 1, 2015)

*Gator Tags FYI*

I got drawn 12:52 got un drawn  at 1:14
My girls didn't get anything !

Sure hope it works out for everybody bet it will be Monday before we hear.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Maybe they*



hunter dan said:


> I got drawn 12:52 got un drawn  at 1:14
> My girls didn't get anything !
> 
> Sure hope it works out for everybody bet it will be Monday before we hear.



 Maybe they caught it in time.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Me to*



RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I didn't wager any points but haven't received an email either way.



   Me nether Ruger.   No one in my family got emails
 but my daughter.


----------



## blazer21 (Aug 1, 2015)

I got a rejection, and used 4 pts in zone 6!  Kinda figured that was a slam dunk!


----------



## GACarpMAN (Aug 1, 2015)

No email either way for me. I was getting worried I messed up so I came here to check. Glad it's not just me!


----------



## Budda (Aug 1, 2015)

Got two


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't get an email at all!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Just hold*



bclark71 said:


> I didn't get an email at all!



  Just hold on there working on it.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Aug 1, 2015)

My son got a rejection notice and also a congratulations notice.  Which one do we use?  The congratulations notice came at 12:58  the rejection notice came at 1:14  Talk about a high and a low!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*I have no*



Phillip Thurmond said:


> My son got a rejection notice and also a congratulations notice.  Which one do we use?  The congratulations notice came at 12:58  the rejection notice came at 1:14  Talk about a high and a low!



  Just wait till you here from them. 
 I am trying to find out what there going to do.


----------



## Bigtimber (Aug 1, 2015)

Coastalbowhunter1986 said:


> I got an email saying I wasn't drawn then a minute later I got one saying I was. Not sure what to do.



Just the opposite for me.....I got one that says I was drawn.....2 minutes later....says I wasn't drawn


----------



## mefferd84 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just talked to them on the phone. They told me that I was selected for zone 1. We didn't even put in for zone 1 the only application we put in for was zone 2.


----------



## Judge (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't get a yes or no!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

I got both emails.


Congrats, then 1 minute later, denied.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 1, 2015)

mefferd84 said:


> I just talked to them on the phone. They told me that I was selected for zone 1. We didn't even put in for zone 1 the only application we put in for was zone 2.



Who did you call?


----------



## mefferd84 (Aug 1, 2015)

I called the number on the website 18003662661


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*No news*



mefferd84 said:


> I called the number on the website 18003662661



  These guys just contract the lic. sales for the Dnr.

   They have no info on the gator quota system.

   Don't put much in what they say.   

      I'm still trying to find out something.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Aug 1, 2015)

frydaddy40 said:


> I think the gator tag drawing has messed up again.
> My daughter got picked in one email and then rejected in
> the next email.
> I'm sure they well get it fixed fast. May have to run it
> ...



same here


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 1, 2015)

I just got an email saying I wasn't selected!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*How many total*



bclark71 said:


> I just got an email saying I wasn't selected!



How many total have you got so far


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 1, 2015)

That was the first one and got it just a few minutes ago


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*You should*



blazer21 said:


> I got a rejection, and used 4 pts in zone 6!  Kinda figured that was a slam dunk!



  You should have, only 80 tags in that zone.

   To much poaching down there the last few years.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

*if you*



bclark71 said:


> That was the first one and got it just a few minutes ago



  Let me know if you get another.  Please


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

My wife just got her email. Only for points.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just got my email, points only.


----------



## Judge (Aug 1, 2015)

Rejected at 241 p.m.


----------



## hunter dan (Aug 1, 2015)

*Gator tag*

Has anyone gotten a change yet where you were
Drawn and then got another e-mail saying that you weren't drawn ?


----------



## fredw (Aug 1, 2015)

I was trying for the rejection point.  No email as of yet.


----------



## biker13 (Aug 1, 2015)

got rejection.Go into next season with 4.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 1, 2015)

I entered for zone 7 with 4 priority points.  No email or nothing yet.


----------



## shushu (Aug 1, 2015)

I put in for 7-8-9 zones with 4 points and got a rejection email. Thought for sure I would get s tag this year.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 1, 2015)

I didn't get any emails I had no points wagered...my dad and wife got rejection email...my brother got both emails....hope they get it straight...probably be monday before anything fixed.......wish they would pick one quota system stick with it and get all the bugs out......


----------



## crocket1 (Aug 1, 2015)

My son got a gongrats email then rejection email.   No others as of yet.   Should have gotten rejection email for myself and other son as we only put in for points.


----------



## Toddmann (Aug 1, 2015)

I got a rejection notice 1st @ 12:56am and then another email almost simultaneously cause it is 12:56am saying congrats u were drawn.


----------



## Toddmann (Aug 1, 2015)

I just checked my GADNR account & all my alligator priority points were removed so hopefully I was drawn.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

frydaddy40 said:


> These guys just contract the lic. sales for the Dnr.
> 
> They have no info on the gator quota system.
> 
> ...



They are selling the licenses and handling quota selections too.  Bear with us, they will get the bugs worked out.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 2, 2015)

I think and hope I have it figured out. I also received the email at 12:57 a.m. 

"Congratulations! You have been selected for a Georgia Quota Hunt! You were chosen for Alligator - Zone 02 on 08/14/2015. As a result of your selection, your online account will be reduced by the number of priority points wagered."

and then at 1:14 a.m. received the second email,

"Your application for a permit to hunt in Georgia's Alligator Quota Hunt was not selected this year. We trust that you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.

Your online account has been credited with an additional priority point which may be applied to a future application to increase your probability of selection."

When I log in to my account the points have actually been deducted from my total points. My son and a friend also applied and wagered points. They only received the rejection email which was received at 1:04 p.m. and 1:34 p.m. on Saturday afternoon. When they log in to their accounts the points have not been deducted and an additional point has actually been applied to their total.

All the rest of our family members applied without choosing a hunt selection or wagering any points because they were only applying to get the point. None of them have received an email and this makes sense because they did not actually put in for a hunt but only for the rejection point. When they log in they have been awarded the rejection point. 

So if you applied without wagering points or choosing a hunt selection then you may not receive an email. If you received the email advising you were chosen and your points are now missing from your account I believe you did get a tag. If you only received the rejection email and you have been awarded an additional point then you were not chosen.

Hopefully I am correct because this would mean I get to go alligator hunting on Lake Seminole again!


----------



## Victor DeVine (Aug 2, 2015)

no email here


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 2, 2015)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I think and hope I have it figured out. I also received the email at 12:57 a.m.
> 
> "Congratulations! You have been selected for a Georgia Quota Hunt! You were chosen for Alligator - Zone 02 on 08/14/2015. As a result of your selection, your online account will be reduced by the number of priority points wagered."
> 
> ...



Hope you get drawn but don't be counting your chickens too early...  in the past everyone received the emails including the ones that only went for points.  

I got both emails and "lost" my points but know I didn't have enough to get drawn anyway so there doesn't seem to be a pattern here.  I'm sure they will get it all straightened out soon enough and notify us of the results.


----------



## nate2800 (Aug 2, 2015)

So I also got both emails. Congrats��then deny ��then at about 5:45 I got a 3rd saying my aplycation had been enteredI was gonna wait and call tomorrow but could not handle the suspense. so I went looking and on the quota hunt page is this number1-(800)-366-2661.  Call this number and talked to a lady and she verified that I did get a tag for zone 2.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2015)

Just checked my account and I got a point but no email. First time applying in 12 years. I got a ways to go


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 2, 2015)

at this rate I may just bite the bullet and go to Fl to hunt! At least they are competent enough to let me know if I get a tag!! Once I might see, but the state does this about every year, either they do not care or they are to incompetent to care, Don't see any other explanation that fits their behavior!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 2, 2015)

I guess its a free for all now


----------



## b rad (Aug 2, 2015)

It sends to my junk email so I would check junk or spam email


----------



## mizuno24jad (Aug 2, 2015)

I didnt even get an email telling me i applied for the gator hunt, all other hunts i was sent an email just sayin i applied a few weeks ago, why mess with something that wasnt broke?!?!?!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww !  Our Tax Dollars at work !


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 2, 2015)

I used 4 points for area 8 and got a no go , was not happy


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 2, 2015)

at this time you really don't know if you got picked or not, and has anyone received anything from the state even admitting a problem?????


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 2, 2015)

I put in for a point. No email at all for the gator? Put in for deer hunts awhile back and got emails saying they had received them. Changed a deer hunt and never got an email?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*I know*



C.Killmaster said:


> They are selling the licenses and handling quota selections too.  Bear with us, they will get the bugs worked out.



  I know they will, if you know me very well, you know 
  where i get my info from.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Guys claim down*

Guys claim down, there's no need to bash the   Dnr.


 They will get it right and it will be fair, if yall have done
 your part and give good info to work with.  
    emails, addresses  

   I can assure you this is being worked on as we speak. 

   They may have to run it again Monday.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Uncle Ted*



GA DAWG said:


> I guess its a free for all now



   Call Ted if you what a fair for all.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Not allways*



Atlanta Dawg said:


> Aww !  Our Tax Dollars at work !



   Are really going to go there?? 

  We all know how well the Dnr sends it's money. 
 Ga. has more public land access then any where i know of.

  So when an outside company screws up you blame them?
  No there fault.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 2, 2015)

I wanna catch em on a line like swamp people. Shooting them is to easy.


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 2, 2015)

Fla tags have already been sent out we got 6 there..hopin my brother gets his tag here..


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*Ok*



GA DAWG said:


> I wanna catch em on a line like swamp people. Shooting them is to easy.



    Ok lets me and you team up and go and try out to
  be on the show.  
     We can show them that GA. BOYS RULE.  

     Don't look that hard to me.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 2, 2015)

As Per Coach Herman Edwards:

"Don't Hit Sent" !!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Aug 2, 2015)

frydaddy40 said:


> Are really going to go there??
> 
> We all know how well the Dnr sends it's money.
> Ga. has more public land access then any where i know of.
> ...



Per Coach Herman Edwards:  "Don't Hit Send" !!!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 2, 2015)

*But i*



Atlanta Dawg said:


> Per Coach Herman Edwards:  "Don't Hit Send" !!!!




   But i must, it's to fun.


----------



## buttplate (Aug 2, 2015)

*Wow*

This process is ALL jacked up. I have no email to this point.


----------



## llhines3 (Aug 3, 2015)

Call the georgia dnr I got the Sam I was picked message followed by a I was not picked message I called the dnr and found out I was picked.


----------



## JBowers (Aug 3, 2015)

The selection process worked accurately and correctly.

Concerning those applicants who were successfully selected and received an email notifying them they were selected, that "congratulations" email is correct.  However, a technical issue in the programming language also caused the system to recognize a nonselection for their second choice and then subsequently sent a "nonselection" email.  That second email is for these individuals can be ignored and was a mistake.

It is important to remember that hunts are filled based on first choices and the number of priority points.  The only time the selection process uses 2nd and 3rd choices is when the number of 1st choice applicants for a particular hunt is insufficient to fill the quota.  Then the selection process will look to 2nd choice applicants for that hunt to fill the unfilled quota slots. This has never been necessary for alligator hunts.

Regarding the quota hunt application and selection system, it is very important that customers ensure they have a valid and correct email associated with their customer account and also a valid and complete mailing address.  A temporary tag is mailed to successfully selected alligator quota hunt applicants.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Thanks John*



JBowers said:


> The selection process worked accurately and correctly.
> 
> Concerning those applicants who were successfully selected and received an email notifying them they were selected, that "congratulations" email is correct.  However, a technical issue in the programming language also caused the system to recognize a nonselection for their second choice and then subsequently sent a "nonselection" email.  That second email is for these individuals can be ignored and was a mistake.
> 
> ...



   Thanks Man


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 3, 2015)

Lord here we go again.


----------



## stump1966 (Aug 3, 2015)

Had the same problem Saturday with two emails. Contacted the DNR by phone and they confirmed that I was drawn for the zone I put in for.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 3, 2015)

Still haven't received anything.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 3, 2015)

fredw said:


> I was trying for the rejection point.  No email as of yet.





watermedic said:


> Still haven't received anything.



Same here. I logged into my account and see the point, but no emails.


----------



## eman1885 (Aug 3, 2015)

i didnt get an email either way, but i saw where took my preference points


----------



## ktc286 (Aug 3, 2015)

hunter dan said:


> I got drawn 12:52 got un drawn  at 1:14
> My girls didn't get anything !
> 
> Sure hope it works out for everybody bet it will be Monday before we hear.




Same here except right the opposite.  Got rejection @ 12:52 and selection notice at 1:14.  I had put in a group application and the other members didn't receive anything.  Checked priorities this morning and my points have been deducted, but no other member of our group application are.  I called the 800# and they are working on the problem...


----------



## holton27596 (Aug 3, 2015)

and no still   emails at all even admitting that there is a problem. Very bad customer service!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Call*



holton27596 said:


> and no still   emails at all even admitting that there is a problem. Very bad customer service!



  Call 1800 366 2661, they can tell you if you picked.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 3, 2015)

You'll know if you were picked.  You'll get a tag in the mail.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 3, 2015)

I mentioned this before, but it seems that the people that put in for the point only, and did not actually put in for a hunt or choose a hunt selection, will not get an email. It would be pointless to send a rejection email when you didn't even actually apply for a hunt, so this makes perfect sense. If you did actually apply and choose a hunt selection then you should definitely get an email. This is why John Bowers said to make sure you have a valid email listed for your account. Also, make sure to check your spam/trash/junk email. If you think you should have gotten an email and you did not get one, call the phone number 800-366-2661 and find out what the problem is so you can get it straightened out. It really isn't that complicated and they will be glad to assist you


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Amen*



Tomboy Boots said:


> I mentioned this before, but it seems that the people that put in for the point only, and did not actually put in for a hunt or choose a hunt selection, will not get an email. It would be pointless to send a rejection email when you didn't even actually apply for a hunt, so this makes perfect sense. If you did actually apply and choose a hunt selection then you should definitely get an email. This is why John Bowers said to make sure you have a valid email listed for your account. Also, make sure to check your spam/trash/junk email. If you think you should have gotten an email and you did not get one, call the phone number 800-366-2661 and find out what the problem is so you can get it straightened out. It really isn't that complicated and they will be glad to assist you



   Amen sister Boots


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 3, 2015)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I mentioned this before, but it seems that the people that put in for the point only, and did not actually put in for a hunt or choose a hunt selection, will not get an email. It would be pointless to send a rejection email when you didn't even actually apply for a hunt, so this makes perfect sense. If you did actually apply and choose a hunt selection then you should definitely get an email. This is why John Bowers said to make sure you have a valid email listed for your account. Also, make sure to check your spam/trash/junk email. If you think you should have gotten an email and you did not get one, call the phone number 800-366-2661 and find out what the problem is so you can get it straightened out. It really isn't that complicated and they will be glad to assist you





frydaddy40 said:


> Amen sister Boots



I put in for point only ,but I got a rejection email


----------



## biker13 (Aug 3, 2015)

well I have 4 rejections going into next year.Good Luck to all that got a permit and good hunting.Be thankful.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*So*



joey1919 said:


> I put in for point only ,but I got a rejection email



  So you did not have any zones selected?


----------



## ghost8026 (Aug 3, 2015)

My brother got both email we called today got zone 6 tag


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Aug 3, 2015)

Called this morning and I got drawn for zone 6.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Got one*



Coastalbowhunter1986 said:


> Called this morning and I got drawn for zone 6.



   Got a big one picked out?


----------



## vrooom (Aug 3, 2015)

I would think you knew what you were talking about if it weren't for the fact that I got both emails but only applied for 1 zone






JBowers said:


> The selection process worked accurately and correctly.
> 
> Concerning those applicants who were successfully selected and received an email notifying them they were selected, that "congratulations" email is correct.  However, a technical issue in the programming language also caused the system to recognize a nonselection for their second choice and then subsequently sent a "nonselection" email.  That second email is for these individuals can be ignored and was a mistake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 3, 2015)

From DNR's Facebook page, "If you received an email that said you were drawn for a hunt, you were in fact selected (even though you might have received another email saying that you were not drawn)."


----------



## fredw (Aug 3, 2015)

Golden BB said:


> From DNR's Facebook page, "If you received an email that said you were drawn for a hunt, you were in fact selected (even though you might have received another email saying that you were not drawn)."



Golden BB, do you have a link?


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 3, 2015)

Fred go to the Wildlife Resources Division - GADNR page. Someone asked the question and that was their response.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 3, 2015)

nearly as competent as the folks rolling out the Obamacare exchanges .....and we get to pay a extra convenience fee for the priviledge of having them screw it up.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 3, 2015)

*What????????????*



HOGDOG76 said:


> nearly as competent as the folks rolling out the Obamacare exchanges .....and we get to pay a extra convenience fee for the priviledge of having them screw it up.



        Hogdog76 did they charge ya man?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Aug 3, 2015)

*Still no news either way*

I entered zone 7 with 4 priority points.  I called to confirm my application on the 31st.  I was told, "yes, it is there with 4 points wagered for zone 7".  I called back today to determine the status, and I was told that my name was not found on the lottery list, but she would have to forward my information to her supervisor to determine what happened, and why I was not notified via email either way.  (I'm still not upset, unless there's some 3 priority points that got into zone 7).  She told me I was the first she had heard of from not receiving an email, but I told her my wife, dad, and friend had not also.  She told me I would get a phone call soon with an explanation.   And here I am chatting with you guys!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Aug 4, 2015)

I put in for 1a with 4pts wagered and got a declination email.


----------



## fredw (Aug 4, 2015)

Golden BB said:


> Fred go to the Wildlife Resources Division - GADNR page. Someone asked the question and that was their response.



Thank you.


----------



## Coastalbowhunter1986 (Aug 4, 2015)

frydaddy40 said:


> Got a big one picked out?



I've got a few in mind.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 4, 2015)

My wife put in for zone 8 with 4 points and my dad put in with 3 for the same zone . My dad got drawn and my wife with more points did not. We called and were told we were not the only ones who are complaining about this and they are trying to resolve the issue. My wife was really looking forward to this hunt that she has waited 4 years for and is not happy at all. Hopefully they get it worked out so that it is fair to the people with more points.


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 4, 2015)

frydaddy40 said:


> So you did not have any zones selected?



Correct


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 4, 2015)

*Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuum*



joey1919 said:


> Correct



   That is a new one.


----------



## arkie1 (Aug 4, 2015)

update my wife did draw a tag and it will be mailed tomorrow tomorrow. Just got off the phone with dnr and was very pleased with the service.


----------



## JBowers (Aug 4, 2015)

http://georgiawildlife.com/node/4000


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 11, 2015)

Coastalbowhunter1986 said:


> I've got a few in mind.



We starting in White Oak Creek opening night?


----------



## vrooom (Aug 18, 2015)

Lol.   Just got an email Saturday (August 15) telling me congrats, I was selected and to expect my tag in the mail by August 10


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 18, 2015)

vrooom said:


> Lol.   Just got an email Saturday (August 15) telling me congrats, I was selected and to expect my tag in the mail by August 10



Me too.


----------

